# Supercharged Frontier



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

I was looking at some hp stats and the new S/C frontier
only has 210hp and 231tq, why so low? The truck would 
be kick ass if it had 230hp and 250lbs of torque.

Why just another big let-down buy nissan?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

3.3L V6......it's a truck so they're gonna put more into the tq than hp.........which is nissan anyways.........................The 3.3 has been around for a long time. I think it's something like the SR or KA series......probably an overbuilt engine. I don't know enough about the design, but I do know there is an aftermarket for it.......pullies you can buy, etc.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

the engine code for the 3.3 is a VG33DE , and it has alot of torque at low rpms, 240tq. 2400rpm 210hp @ 5500rpm ,also theres a little trick for the cut-off actuator that gives it another 3 psi., and they sell pulleys for about 150.00 for another 3-4 psi , i otta know i used to have one last year but was stolen (f#*kn theives).


----------

